
Mac Pro (late 2013) replica inside a real trashcan - timr
http://www.tonymacx86.com/mac-pro-mods/120757-mac-pro-late-2013-replica.html
======
Jormundir
Kind of funny, but what makes the new Mac Pro beautiful is the internal
design, and that hackintosh is not beautiful on the inside.

~~~
ladzoppelin
Nobody sees the inside so its kind of like they did it to justify the price.
In my opinion the Mac Pro/All Macs would be a lot more interesting if I knew I
could install any OS I want on it without a performance loss and it was
officially allowed by Apple.

~~~
Bud
As far as I know, various Unix versions, as well as Win7, will run just fine.
No artificial performance penalties, and Apple is currently doing precisely
NOTHING to disallow installation of alternate OSes. This has been the case for
years.

~~~
joshuapants
Try booting a Linux install USB on a Mac sometime

~~~
btgeekboy
I did, a few months ago. Booted both Fedora 19 and 20 Beta on a 2012 13" rMBP.
Worked decently well, especially with how the version of Gnome included in F20
knows how to properly deal with high DPI displays.

~~~
joshuapants
Hasn't worked for me at all no matter how I create the USB, working with a
2011 MBP. Tried literally every method, and several distros.

~~~
abrowne
I've had good luck booting Fedora (at least 19 and 20, and I think 18) on
Macs.

Other distros don't seem to work with Apple's EFI implementation. To boot
other distros, I've had good luck with the refind[1] bootloader. Granted, I
have only been booting live USBs, not installing on the internal drive.

1: [http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/](http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/)

------
iterationx
Strangely managed to omit the word Macintrash.
[http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/M/Macintrash.html](http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/M/Macintrash.html)

~~~
aspensmonster
L'esprit de l'escalier. Macintrash would have been a perfect name for the
build :D

------
quackerhacker
Seeing as I was using the exact same boards for my 6 rack cluster...It's a
little concerning to see pic 12, in what looks like to be a disassembled PSU
on the underside of the board. Other than that...I think this build is
actually pretty cool.

Speaking from experience, these boards are awesome, and smallest ones I've
ever used (other than a mac mini/or rPI)!

------
taway2012
Sort of off-topic question. :)

Is it still the case that updates from Apple will randomly break a Hackintosh?
It used to be the case a few years ago. Has it gotten easier to update a
Hackintosh these days?

~~~
tinco
No, you still have to refuse all OS updates. The OS update process costs you a
few hours, spent carefully reading whatever the OSX hackers have to say about
it.

Depending on your hardware there could be a standard process, but it almost
always requires a bit of command line work, clicking cancel at the right time,
and withstanding the temptation of clicking reboot when the installer asks you
to.

That said, I've used OSX on non-Apple hardware for two years as my main
development/entertainment machine. Upgrading wasn't desireable anyway because
newer versions of OSX stopped supporting multi-monitors after 10.6.7 I
believe. It really was great to be able to use OSX on my desktop.

Finally when staying on 10.6.7 really started to give problems, I decided to
try Ubuntu again. I was pleasantly surprised that Ubuntu now actually is very
usable as a workstation for development. It's got all window manager features
10.6.7 had, good terminal emulators, editors, and the important browsers, what
more do you need? (don't say photoshop :@)

~~~
taway2012
> what more do you need? (don't say photoshop :@)

In my case it's Lightroom. :)

Longtime Ubuntu user here. Bought a Mac mini as my desktop replacement on the
off-chance that I might write an iOS app.

I'm actually running Ubuntu inside Mac as my development environment. Ubuntu
also nicely solves the "blurry text" problem [flame away! :)]

~~~
coldtea
There's no blurry text problem -- Mac has a "respect the font design" look,
Windows has a "crude text" problem, and Linux is somewhere in between.

That said, a retina display totally changes everything. No "blurry" and no-
crude. Just as reading a finely printed book. You wont want to go back to a
low DPI monitor after a week of using a retina.

As for using Ubuntu for development inside OS X, that's actually the best of
both worlds. You have a stable desktop system, and you can have arbitrary
development environments for every job (assuming you use a VM), that are just
like the target environment (assuming you deploy on Linux).

I'd also suggest trying Vagrant, if you don't use it already.

~~~
taway2012
Yep, I know the Mac's text looks blurrier:

Link for anybody else interested:
[http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/06/font-rendering-
resp...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/06/font-rendering-respecting-
the-pixel-grid.html) (linked articles are good too)

~~~
taway2012
OK, I see why a downvoter downvoted it. I meant to write:

"Yep, I know _why_ the Mac's text looks blurrier" i.e., I meant to agree with
'coldtea' and add to the discussion.

The way I've written it now makes it sound like I'm disagreeing. Anyway, the
link above should be useful to future readers.

------
dopamean
I always found it a little sad how much Apple has discouraged people from
building Hackintoshes particularly when you consider the early days of Apple.

~~~
staticfish
I don't think that's quite true. There's a lot that's not generally compatible
with a lot of ATX boards (special power management stuff, drivers), but in
general they haven't done a whole lot to block it off.

I think they see it as a hobyist activity that does more to encourage sales
than lose them.

~~~
IgorPartola
Well, the point is you cannot sell these. Sure, if you build one and never
tell Apple you put OS X on it they won't come after you but you cannot get
support for OS X running on a Hackingtosh. If you do try to sell them, thing a
get even worse for you. Not that I see how they could make it work but the
current status is definitely not peachy.

~~~
staticfish
I don't think anyone expects to get support for running a hackintosh, but my
point was that apple don't do much to dissuade this behaviour

~~~
stormbrew
It was a pretty widely held belief at the time of the launch of intel macs
that the choice to use an, at the time kind of moribund, EFI BIOS was a
deliberate attempt to make hackintoshes difficult. And it really did keep it
from happening for quite a while.

Of course, there are many other pretty good reasons to go with EFI. It's just
that its fate seemed tied to that of Itanium back then.

~~~
msbarnett
> It was a pretty widely held belief at the time of the launch of intel macs
> that the choice to use an, at the time kind of moribund, EFI BIOS was a
> deliberate attempt to make hackintoshes difficult

Widely held by _whom_? The absolute simplest thing for Apple to have done at
the time would've been to have kept using OpenFirmware, for maximum
compatibility with existing PowerMacs (OpenFirmware boot code is written in
platform-independent Forth).

This would've made building hackintoshes _much_ harder than EFI, since EFI
motherboards were quasi available at the time and clearly going to be growing
in the future, whereas OpenFirmware x86 motherboards were speciality hardware
that only Apple and Sun would have been producing.

The decision to use EFI is most easily understood as a compromise between
retaining some of the abilities of OpenFirmware, avoidance of 30-years of
unnecessary BIOS cruft, and a desire to enable people to run Windows, which
EFI BIOS compatibility could enable but OpenFirmware could not.

Seriously, it's 2004-2005. You have the opportunity to define an x86-based
platform from scratch. You'd like Windows compatibility as a business selling
point, but you're sane so you don't want to chain yourself to a kludge like
the PC BIOS in your own code base if you don't have to, because backwards
compatibility isn't a concern.

EFI is the only obvious choice.

~~~
pgeorgi
So instead of a kludge like the PC BIOS, you pick that EFI mess, where one of
two main sponsors is your direct competitor, who directly turned around and
created an incompatible new version in UEFI (even before the EFI based Apple
systems hit the market).

So now Apple has to support an EFI version no-one runs, while integrating
Intel reference code targetted at newer versions to support new chipsets.

Well, it ensures job security for Apple's firmware engineers.

------
brudgers
If it ran Windows, would it be a recycle bin?

------
dhoss
I was really hoping for an Oscar the Grouch style trashcan.

------
userbinator
I like how it has more I/O options than the real thing.

I'd probably not use an Apple logo though... maybe a pear? :)

------
lstamour
FYI: Without additional tweaking, don't expect top-of-the-line Mac
performance. Sure, my overclocked 6-core i7 made it over 12,000 when the
highest I'd recorded before then was 9,000ish for a Mac mini i7 server, but
when I ran the same parts under Windows, I hit a geekbench score of 25,000.
Had I a legit Mac for the same price, I'd probably hit 20,000 easily, and in
the older, cheaper designs, could have matched 25,000 for about the same
price. If only Windows had a decent terminal, I'd be happy. Instead, when the
Mac Pro gets DDR4 later this year, I might just switch.

------
marincounty
I didn't like the design of the new Mac Pro initially, but the circular design
makes sense in terms of air flow. The only problems I have personally
experienced with computer hardware is the failure of video chips. I had a HP
laptop that christened my dive into cooling fans, Artic paste, thermal bars,
heat transfer, and frustration.

I hope we go back to putting our own computers together using only the
components we desire; bought from companies we admire--not just because they
work the best, but for altruistic reasons (employee treatment, environmental
friendliness, etc).

------
Kiro
OT but why doesn't the German forum want any links to them, even going so far
as threating with sueing the poster if he doesn't remove the link?

~~~
captainmuon
Either because he is stupid, or because he got pressure from Apple (or fears
to get trouble if the link is circulated outside of Germany). I guess Apple
does pressure a lot of website owners behind the scenes... but of course the
other option is more likely :-)

Seriously, under German law the forum owner has no way to forbid people to
link to his site - unless they are insulting him, misattributing content, etc.

Here is the original link (now removed): [http://hackintosh-
forum.de/index.php?page=Thread&postID=9493...](http://hackintosh-
forum.de/index.php?page=Thread&postID=94933)

Here is the google cache: [https://www.google.com/search?q=http://hackintosh-
forum.de/i...](https://www.google.com/search?q=http://hackintosh-
forum.de/index.php%3Fpage%3DThread%26postID%3D94933)

Normaly, I wouldn't post that link, but there is (as far as I could see)
nothing problematic in that thread, and the content is already posted (with
permission of the original author apparently) somewhere else, so the whole
thing is incredibly silly.

------
yeukhon
He should start selling this case and release the recipe. I am sure plenty of
people wouldn't mind to buy the case from him if he makes more. Like raspberry
pi cases. Anyway, beautiful idea. But will Apple patent this design?

------
rangibaby
Low specs (only i3) but it is funny! Good work :-)

------
Roboprog
That is a lovely looking case. Regardless of how impractical it might be as an
OSX vehicle, it looks good.

Good work!

~~~
Kequc
So that's what apple stickers are for.

------
paines
His chipset will melt in 3...2...1... bzzzzzzzz

